# spring trout release



## Jonboat1850 (Mar 30, 2009)

heres the dates for the spring trout releases right around the corner hopefully! http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/Ne...rovide-Fishing-Opportunities-around-Ohio.aspx


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

thank you- I will be at Clark Lake
marked that date 
Anyone got tips for these trout?
Plus the crowds make it a challange


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Last fall at Stonelick, I got them right off the bank. I mean 2-3 feet. Five feet out was too far.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

I myself think it's rediculous to fight any crowd to fish, especially when the truck is there unloading the fish just to be taken out of the Lake. Why don't the people who go there just stand at the back of the truck and hold out a net, that's pretty much what it's like.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the post  Last year at Clark Lake we waited about a week after the stocking to go. KILLED them. The trout will be around for awhile and the crowd won't and I HATE fishing in a crowd. fool4thefishin,we had the best luck with corn. Tried power bait,worms,rooster tails but did the best with just plain ol corn on bottom. Hope this helped a little......Dan


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Madfisher said:


> Thanks for the post  Last year at Clark Lake we waited about a week after the stocking to go. KILLED them. The trout will be around for awhile and the crowd won't and I HATE fishing in a crowd. fool4thefishin,we had the best luck with corn. Tried power bait,worms,rooster tails but did the best with just plain ol corn on bottom. Hope this helped a little......Dan



Was there a crowd there last year since you waited a week to go after the stocking? Did you fish from shore or boat?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm spoiled. I go for an hour or so after work in the morning, during the week. Just me and the crazy racoons...


----------



## whateverbites16 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have always been told to use corn at the releases too....does it work best to let the corn float or put it a few feet down under a bobber, or sink it to the bottom?


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

So I have a question about the Trout at Clark Lake, since they stock them there every year, wouldn't there be Trout there at all times since they can't all be caught so they can reproduce there or are they not able to reproduce?

Like, if I would go there right now if there wasn't ice, would I be able to catch Trout?


----------



## Jonboat1850 (Mar 30, 2009)

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> So I have a question about the Trout at Clark Lake, since they stock them there every year, wouldn't there be Trout there at all times since they can't all be caught so they can reproduce there or are they not able to reproduce?
> 
> Like, if I would go there right now if there wasn't ice, would I be able to catch Trout?


No , the trout don't reproduce there & it's a very shallow, murky lake it gets too warm in the summer. I don't think many, if any, of the trout survive to the next year.
I'll usually wait a couple days also not so much because there is less people out but I think it gives the fish time to spread out so you can catch them away from most of the crowd. 
I'll use a waxworm on a small hook about two ft. below a bobber & corn or powerbait on the botttom. One thing an oldtimer told me when they first started to stock them there is since the lake is dirty you can bring them in by throwing a handful of corn out. I haven't had much luck with lures but have talked to people who have.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I fish the newlexington rezervor and do varey well by the dam i limet out in a bout an hour or sow they do the stoking on 3-12-10 it could be worh the drive if you realy like to trout fish. will good luck


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

On stocking day I don't bother to bring a rod, I just bring my extension net and just scoop them up as they come out of the truck.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a black dollfly(the smallest one). I tip with a wax worm or meal worm.
If you can't find a dollfly, use a small popeye jig.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have fished Stonelick a few times for them and never had any luck. I can usually see some swimming around, I have seen a few caught and a lot of dead ones. The ones I did see caught were caught on corn under a bobber very close to shore. I will probably give it a shot again though this year. Last year I was using corn on the bottom and ended up catching 2 channel cats.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

ur_averagejoe4....There were only like 7 to 10 people around the whole lake when we went and we fished from shore. We only went during the the week days. Still alot of people on the weekends for about a month after they stock. I was off work(I'm still off work)so thats why I went during the week days instead of weekends......Dan


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Madfisher said:


> ur_averagejoe4....There were only like 7 to 10 people around the whole lake when we went and we fished from shore. We only went during the the week days. Still alot of people on the weekends for about a month after they stock. I was off work(I'm still off work)so thats why I went during the week days instead of weekends......Dan



Nice to hear that since I'm not a fan of crowds, looks like I'll be out there on 5 and 12 Apr since we have those days off here at the base.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

chadwimc said:


> Last fall at Stonelick, I got them right off the bank. I mean 2-3 feet. Five feet out was too far.



those are some nice 'bows for stonelick. can u catch those right now? i'm looking for a place to fish tomorrow


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks all 
Last Spring tried corn at CLARK n caught Carp small N ugly

Spent my $19 - ready to catch! 
is the ice gone yet?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

TPfisher said:


> those are some nice 'bows for stonelick. can u catch those right now? i'm looking for a place to fish tomorrow


Theres bound to be a few trout left from the fall stocking. Give it a shot. I know for a fact theres a few nice bass. I caught 'em and put them back.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

fool,
Here are the tips you were asking about! http://www.examiner.com/x-15659-Dayton-Fishing-Examiner~y2010m3d7-Dayton-area-trout-releases


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone know what they will do about releasing them if the lakes are still iced over? Wolf run lake is frozen over as of about an hour ago...


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

So far my experience with the trout stockings over the past few years has led me to use one bait. 
I tried corn, cheese, power bait, and waxworms.
I usually fish for trout for 3-4 weeks after the release, and often catch my limit. My son & I caught close to 100 between us last year using the bait I've found to work best for me. Matter of fact 100% of our catches have been on waxworms! I spent several days trying the other baits and never caught a trout. I'd switch to waxworms and start catching them! 
I'm not saying the other baits don't work, but I do believe the bait has to be matched to the method used to present it!
I've seen others catching them on corn or power bait fished on the bottom while I was getting no hits on the same bait below a bobber. 

I use a small slip bobber on 4# line and a #14 Kahle hook fished just off the bottom in shallow water. I have a much better ratio of hooking & landing fish with the Kahle hook.


----------

